# French Poitou Donkeys??



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 19, 2004)

I just was reading about them and was wondering if anyone has any experience with them? For those that dont know what they are--there donkeys with long hair, and are suppose to be extreamly laid-back. The ones I read about are full size, not mini-donks but I think they are so darn cute with there long shaggy hair!


----------



## minifancier (Feb 19, 2004)

Here is a web site about them..I had necer heard of them but they do look different, like I don't know, maybe a donkey with hair like a baffalo





http://www.geocities.com/baudetdupoitou/


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 19, 2004)

minifancier OHHH- just think about grooming one of them! They look like a corded dogs coat. There is suppose to be someone in Illinois raising them.


----------



## Frisky Fields mini (Feb 19, 2004)

hey that is what I need then!! a donkey that has long~ warmer~ hair! !

Is there such thing as a long haired donkey? I thought I saw a picture of one once, but maybe this was one of these kind of donkeys?

Terri

ffminis


----------



## StarWish (Feb 22, 2004)

To see these French donkeys and long-haired minis check out: www.mcrobertsgamefarm.com We have a long-haired baby right now and her hair is at least 5" long! The kids down our lane love to come over and "style" her stripe as they brush her! HA!

StarWish


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 23, 2004)

StarWish, nice site. I love the pic of your Dirty Harry and Quantro looks so cute too! Hay, I liked your camels too! Could you post a pic of your long-haired baby? Would love to see it..PLEASE


----------



## StarWish (Feb 23, 2004)

MeadowRidge,

Sorry if I gave the impression that that was my site...it's not. McRoberts Game Farm is where some of ours came from. One of our jennies has a dam who is long-haired and our baby jennet is long-haired. If I knew how to send pics, I sure would. She is WAY too cute! You have to almost lay on the ground to see her eyes under all of her hair. The kids down our lane brushed her facial hair up and you could see her eyes then, too. She looked like something out of the 50s!

StarWish


----------



## StarWish (Feb 23, 2004)

MeadowRidge,

Quantro is a 1/2 brother to the dam of our baby! That's his summer picture, too! Imagine a "winter" coat!!!

StarWish


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 2, 2004)

Friends of ours have a gelding Poitou. I have been told he is the only registerd Poitou in Canada.

No, they are not minis at all, but quite large. They were raised specifically to cross with a French breed of large horse to produce a Draft type of mule that was extreamly poplular during the War. Not sure...WWI or WWII.

I have some pictures of "Marcell" at home, but cannot post them here as they aren't on the web.

I just adore his face, his head is HUGE, and the long ringlets just hang from his ears. He has the most wonderful eyes...when you can see them.



And yes, they seem to be very easy to get along with...


----------

